# [SOLVED] Cups->CIFS, Unable to connect to CIFS host...

## kendowns

EDITED: 9/26/06.  Very embarassing but this turned out to be simple.  If you mistype the name of the shared printer, this is the error you get.  It does not say, "Printer not found" or anything informative like that, it says, "Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..."  This meant in my case I had mistyped the name of the printer.

I've got CUPS 1.1.23-r7.  Samba 3.0.22.

I have defined a printer on my linux laptop to point to a printer on a Windows XP box, using this URL:

smb://usrername:password@server/printer

When I try to print a test page through the cups admin page (localhost:631), I get this error

```

Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...

```

I know that the printer driver is ok, because I can plug the USB into my laptop and define it locally and it prints fine.  Just won't print to the network.

I know the username/password is correct because I can rdesktop into the box with that combination.

----------

## Fleta

Same problem here. I can print from another windows client, so the windows printing share has been set up ok. But I can't print from my linux client.

----------

## kendowns

 *Fleta wrote:*   

> Same problem here. I can print from another windows client, so the windows printing share has been set up ok. But I can't print from my linux client.

 

The solution is in the first paragraph of the original post. (I edited the post after submitting it).

----------

## Fleta

I didn't mistype the name of the shared printer, but still I get "Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..."

----------

## kendowns

 *Fleta wrote:*   

> I didn't mistype the name of the shared printer, but still I get "Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds..."

 

I'm no big CUPS expert, that's why I posted a question myself, but some basics come to mind.  Have you plugged the printer directly into your linux box printed to confirm that the driver works?  Can you "see" the windows machine by opening Konqueror and typing "smb://computer_name"...  

We need to find the missing link, and to do so, we need to establish what does work.

----------

## mariourk

I was using

```

smb://123.123.123.123/printer_name

```

Instead of that I had to use

```

smb://username:password@123.123.123.123/printer_name

```

@kendowns

Don't you think it would be better to post your solution in a separate post,

at the end of the thread? I was looking for the solution but didn't see one.

Until I saw you edited your first post. I can imagine more people who have

this problem. Or is it just me being stupid?  :Very Happy: 

----------

